# What to expect going to a dog show



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll be attending an all-breed dog show near where I live. I'm not sure what to expect. Says that it is Sat and Sun from 8 AM to 5 PM. To be honest, I'm only interested in the Malteses. So does that mean I sit there from 8 to 5 on both days to watch the competition? Will there be hundreds of show rings going on simultaneously? How does it work? How do I find out when the judging of the toy breeds take place? How will I find it? 

I'm a newbie to dog shows. Please help!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

where is the show at? Check out http://www.infodog.com and find the show, you can find out the ring and ring time, etc and even if there are maltese showing that day, which there isnt' alway! You definitely don't want to miss the maltese!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I go to dog shows all the time - you don't want to see only the Maltese , some of the other dog breeds are stunning ( my unmissable personal favorites - the shih tzu , Lhasa apso , lowchen , havanese , pekingese , Tibetan terrier and black russian terriers ) . Enjoy yourself . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Be sure to check the info link given to you. It would be a shame to get there at 8:15 only to find maltese had shown at 8:00. Sometimes there are only one or two maltese being shown and it is over in a flash.

Of course you can always see the winner again in Group after all the other toys are shown. I don't know where you are but in some areas there aren't always maltese being shown. It can depend on the judge that day and whether anyone has dogs to show in that region.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

InfoDog is a wealth of information about the shows. Click on Show Information, then click on the state your show is in. BTW what show are you attending? I have found that the program schedule, which tells you the time & ring for each breed, is usually posted a week before the show. The list with the number in each breed should be up by now, I forgot what that list is called but it's fairly obvious. Also, at least in this area, the long-haired dogs are shown last, i.e., Malts, Yorkies, Lhasas, Shih Tzus, etc. I hope you have as good a time as I do. I have met some wonderful breeders and seen absolutely beautiful little Malts. Be sure to take your camera.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you for the advice! I'm going to one where I live in Chula Vista, CA. I will post pictures! Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I usually only go for several hours to watch the Maltese and other toy breeds. I sometimes stay longer to chat with friends or watch particular dogs in group or bob competitions.

You will find a number of rings for various dog groups. There are usually vendors there too so you can get some shopping done!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Where would I find show schedule if it's on the website at InfoDog?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

there is only one maltese entered, I'm afraid! At least on saturday The schedule doesn't seem to be up yet

http://www.jbradshaw.com/27/judgeprg.htm#Judging%20Program 

That maltese probably won't even be there since there are no points involved.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have enjoyed all the Dog Shows I have gone to. I hope you enjoy any near you.

Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What show superintendent is putting on the dog show? Once you find that out you can usually pull up the judging list which would show you what ring and time the Maltese will show. I don't know which superintendent does the California shows. Try Jack Bradford Superintendent http://www.jbradshaw.com/shows.htm 



Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> What show superintendent is putting on the dog show? Once you find that out you can usually pull up the judging list which would show you what ring and time the Maltese will show. I don't know which superintendent does the California shows. Try Jack Bradford Superintendent http://www.jbradshaw.com/shows.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Tina[/B]


Yes, the show is being put on by Jack bradshaw but I don't think it was news she wanted to hear, only one maltese entered!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The one maltese entered may show anyway. If the dog shows and then goes to group (since no competition) it can win from the group. It just depends on the dog.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone, for all the help! I did see that after I posted...only one Maltese!







Oh well. I'd still like to go and see since I've never been before. Again, thanks everyone! I love SM because everyone here is so helpful and genuine!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> Thanks everyone, for all the help! I did see that after I posted...only one Maltese!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you had fun at the Chula Vista show. There is another show this weekend (June 22) in Long Beach - 8 maltese on Friday, 8 on Saturday and 9 maltese on Sunday at 10:45. You can find the info at Jack Bradshaw website.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> Hope you had fun at the Chula Vista show. There is another show this weekend (June 22) in Long Beach - 8 maltese on Friday, 8 on Saturday and 9 maltese on Sunday at 10:45. You can find the info at Jack Bradshaw website.[/B]


Oh, thanks for the info! I used to go to Cal State Long Beach and was very involved in the Long Beach community a couple years ago. I heard that the Westminster show is going to be held in the Long Beach Convention Center this year?


----------

